

Milw0rm Shut Down By Owner - tsally
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:UB9G4tPVbxoJ:www.milw0rm.com/+milw0rm&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1

======
Locke1689
This is really too bad. I always went to milw0rm first -- even before SANS,
etc. simply because I preferred to see the exploits in code. It is one thing
to hear how an exploit works, but by actually seeing the zero-days I think it
makes you a better pen tester and allows you to absorb some of the style and
analytic thought that went into discovering the vulnerability.

I assume someone will take up the slack though. milw0rm was great, but there
really wasn't anything that special. If nothing else, we still have
metasploit.

~~~
dylanz
+1

------
tsally
Link is to the Google cache with the following message:

"Well, this is my goodbye header for milw0rm. I wish I had the time I did in
the past to post exploits, I just don't :(. For the past 3 months I have
actually done a pretty crappy job of getting peoples work out fast enough to
be proud of, 0 to 72 hours (taking off weekends) isn't fair to the authors on
this site. I appreciate and thank everyone for their support in the past. Be
safe, /str0ke"

It's been written about on several sites as well:

[http://www.darkreading.com/blog/archives/2009/07/milw0rm_clo...](http://www.darkreading.com/blog/archives/2009/07/milw0rm_closes.html)

[http://news.softpedia.com/news/Milw0rm-To-Shut-
Down-116112.s...](http://news.softpedia.com/news/Milw0rm-To-Shut-
Down-116112.shtml)

------
stanley
Are there any others like it that also post the code?

------
asdlfj2sd33
Is this a white hat site? Are the exploits posted without notice to the newly
exploitable? I am obviously not a security guy, anyone here know more about?

~~~
buugs
It's kinda a script kiddie site that definitely is not blackhat

edit: to clarify it may be used by security professionals but there is no
doubt in my mind that it was indeed a script kiddie site especially
considering the coverage it got in that community and the hate that incurred
from the blackhat community

~~~
Locke1689
It's a zero-day exploit site. Whether or not it's used by script kiddies is
irrelevant. It's very often used by security professionals as well.

------
dtf
The anti-secs will be happy.

------
ideamonk
now zero-days can be really called zero-days, and would have much more value
unless another milw0rm like website comes up to dilute the power of zero-days.

------
fossguy
It is back up again now...

~~~
MtL
More details:

"milw0rm's back up & posting will start once again, I can't let all of the
emails in my submit box to just sit there." \- str0ke

Source: <http://twitter.com/str0ke/status/2550494236>

------
fossguy
It is b

